# minden mennyiségben (En, D)



## youdite

Sziasztok,

arra lennék kíváncsi, hogy ti hogy fordítanátok a "minden mennyiségben"-t angolra és/vagy németre. Egy csokoládékészítő cég oldalára kéne ez a felirat: Csokoládé minden mennyiségben...

Az én próbálkozásaim:
Angol:
Chocolate is our everything...
Chocolate in every possible ways.. .

Német:
Schokolade in jedem Mengen...

Szerintetek?

Üdv, Judit


----------



## Rallino

Szerintem: Csokoládé minden mennyiségben = Chocolate in any quantity



> Chocolate is our everything...


Azt hiszem, hogy ez volna lenni _a csokoládé a mindenünk_.


----------



## youdite

Köszi, ez is működhet! 
Igen, az a _csokoládé a mindenünk_ lenne, ez bár nem szóról szóra a fordítás, de szerintem ez visszaadhatja a kiírás lényegét.


----------



## Zsanna

Ha nem kell szó szerinti fordítás, akkor csak a fantázia szabhat határt a fordításnak... "Chocolate, as you like it"/"The chocolate you like" stb.

Ugyanis feltételezem, hogy a "minden mennyiségben" itt nem azt jelenti, hogy "annyi, amennyit csak akarsz", hanem hogy minden fajtából lehet (bőven) válogatni/gazdag a választék.


----------



## attee

A német kapcsán én erre gondolnék... Schokoladen in großer Auswahl... ez szó szerint azt jelenti, hogy csokoládé gazdag kínálatban (azaz sokféle csoki van)... persze kérdés, hogy ezt akarja-e sugallni a magyar szöveg...


----------



## francisgranada

Nekem a "Csokoládé minden mennyiségben" inkább azt sugallja, hogy bármennyit lehet belőle vásárolni/rendelni (mondjuk öt tonnát is ...). A német "Schokoladen in großer Auswahl" pedig inkább azt jelenti, hogy "Csokoládé nagy választékban".  

Tehát ha a mondanivaló lényege a _mennyiség_, akkor szerintem Rallino angol fordítása (#2) "Chocolate in any quantity" a megfelelő.


----------



## Zsanna

Az első jelentése tényleg erre utal, de ha szinonímát keres az ember, akkor nekem legalábbis elsőre az jut az eszembe, hogy "gazdag választékban" - ami inkább a széles választékskálára utal, mint a mennyiségre pusztán. 
Viszon igazad van abból a szempontból, hogy több magyarázatra lenne szükség ahhoz, hogy minden kétséget kizárhassunk.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna, teljesen egyetértek veled. Spontán nekem is az volt az első benyomásom, hogy "gazdag választék"-ról van szó.  De akkor minek a _mennyiség _szót használni (a magyar változatban), ha vannak  "egyértelműbb" jól hangzó szavak is, mint pl. a _választék _vagy _kínálat ..._ 



> ...több magyarázatra lenne szükség ...


Pontosan.


----------

